# 2006 GTO to 69 Judge



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

HD Theater, West Coast Customs took the frame, suspension, drive train and motor along with the interior from a 2006 GTO and mounted a 69 GTO body on it. Interesting process. Awesome car combining all the new tech with the old look.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> HD Theater, West Coast Customs took the frame, suspension, drive train and motor along with the interior from a 2006 GTO and mounted a 69 GTO body on it. Interesting process. Awesome car combining all the new tech with the old look.











Did you forget something? Like pictures or a link?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I think DMS posted this sometime ago in the suspension section.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh, I get it. UdnUdnGTO was alerting us that this episode is coming on (again). I think I've seen it. I don't really care much for the crew on that show.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I saw parts of it but didn't really understand what they were doing. It looked like they cut the whole drive train out of the `06 in 1 piece and then mounted the `69 body to the drive train. What happened to the car`s frame???? The `06 is sub frame, right?? The `69 is full frame right? How did they cobble the two together??


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I saw parts of it but didn't really understand what they were doing. It looked like they cut the whole drive train out of the `06 in 1 piece and then mounted the `69 body to the drive train. What happened to the car`s frame???? The `06 is sub frame, right?? The `69 is full frame right? How did they cobble the two together??


You got it. I saw the ep. and while it was in work it looked hidious.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> The `06 is sub frame, right?? The `69 is full frame right? How did they cobble the two together??


Super glue and duct tape.....


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Super glue and duct tape.....


Hey Red, you forgot the 5 miles of baling wire and the 2374 rubber bands. 

Larry


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

i saw this as well, the end product was good looking, but the process was kind of rough...Although it was nice to see the GTO's getting some publicity...first time ive seen a 06 GTO on tv in a while....:lol:


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry for the ambiguous thread. I recalling a program on HD Theater where West Coast Customs took down an 06 and put an old school, 69 body on it, repainted it in Judge like striping and took it out to the track. Nothing more, I am reminded so many times that some "old Schoolers" do not believe that the new GTO is really a GTO. So the mixture of old and new was refreshing and besides an acknowledgment of the quality build of the new GTO's. Nothing more.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I saw that episode too and thought the car looked like sh!t when done. If it was the one with the gold accents to the interior and exterior I think that abomination was a disgrace to both GTO's.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Sorry for the ambiguous thread. I recalling a program on HD Theater where West Coast Customs took down an 06 and put an old school, 69 body on it, repainted it in Judge like striping and took it out to the track. Nothing more, I am reminded so many times that some "old Schoolers" do not believe that the new GTO is really a GTO. So the mixture of old and new was refreshing and besides an acknowledgment of the quality build of the new GTO's. Nothing more.



V8 Theatre.com redid a 1966 GTO with a modern powertrain and installed 2004-5-6 GTO seats in it. Job came out pretty nice. I liked it so much that I installed 2005 seats in my 1967 GTO. Not to everyone's taste, but serves my resto-mod" mentality since my car is not numbers matching.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I actually DVR'd the show (forgot I did till I went through the playlist) and watched it last night. Yeah, they pretty much butchered up both cars bad. The morons just busted all the windows out with hammers, cut the outside panels and the whole top of the new GTO off, took it off the frame and cut the floor out of the `69, set the old on top of the new and hammered/welded the two together. Using sheet metal between the two when they needed to bridge gaps, showing just shotty welding. They (the moron guys who work there) spent two days trying to get it to start and then finally got a tech (off the street, just happened to bump into at a store or somethin) in there and 20 minutes later he starts it right up with an ignition switch swap. I can't believe it's going to last as the `06 uses the body for strength and the `69 uses the frame to make it strong and they cut both off.


----------

